# Girl Scout Cookies 🍪 😁



## RYLES (Jan 17, 2021)

It’s that time of year again to incorporate thin mints into your nutrition regime!

Connect with your LOCAL Girl Scout Troop and contribute to their cookie initiative while enjoying some yummy treats!

The Girl Scout organization has a lot to offer outside of just cookies for our young future leaders, and I would urge you to look at their website to find ways to get involved and/or contribute.

***I’m a s’mores fan, which is a regional cookie here in the SW. I have heard rumors about a french toast cookie on the East coast!!!

I’m a huge advocate for our young leaders starting early in developing the skills and knowledge that they will leverage as they enter the workforce later in life. There are tons of other great opportunities besides Girl Scouts and our involvement and contributions as adults has a huge impact!

Cheers, and like my blue furry friend the Cookie Monster says -> "Om nom nom nom"!

(...I intentionally did not link a specific Troop’s cookie site such as ours, as I feel it’s best to contribute to your local Troop 😉)

@Ooh-Rah - Here’s a picture for you to resize buddy 😎. Thanks


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 17, 2021)

I remember when I was doing security for a dispensary and some Girl Scouts set up shop right outside about a few stores down. They cleaned house everyone bought cookies lol


----------

